#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-22
<n00bsas> salut all; gnome sau xfce?
<mariusv> n00bsas: depinde de tine
<n00bsas> la ce te referi?
<mariusv> n00bsas: vrei un desktop minimal?
<noobsas> a testat cineva asta? http://maketecheasier.com/display-the-weather-condition-as-wallpaper-linux/2010/11/18
<linux> sal baietii
<johane> salut
<tavi> salut, cineva de pe forum pe ubuntu.ro ?
<johane> da 
<johane> admini ?
<tavi> ma refer in general.. :d
<johane> :)
<johane> si eu sunt activ pe forum :P
<tavi> cu ce nickname intri pe forum :D ?
<johane> acelas nume ca si aici?
<tavi> Johane a scris:
<tavi> :)
<tavi> te-am gasit :d
<tavi> ai ceva posturi :d
<johane> :)
<johane> putine :P
<tavi> cum rulez un fisier de tip .msi   ???
<tavi> apt-get install fisier.msi
<tavi> ) ). 3 ani o sa rad de asemenea prostie. MSi e un fisier execubail de windows si ca sa il rulezi folosesti WINE.
<tavi> PS:Mai citeste si tu putina documentatie ca nu strica deloc. Poate aia te ajuta sa te mai trezesti putin din amorteala in care traiesti acum.
<tavi> =)))))))))))
<tavi> asta a fost tare =)
<tavi> venerix, trece pe aici ?
<tavi> ala micu'
<johane> da
<tavi> ?
<tavi> cand a fost ?
<tavi> :D
<tavi> am avut o intalnire in constanta, ii cunosc :D
<johane> !seen V3n3RiX
<Libertiny> johane: V3n3RiX was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 2 weeks, 2 days, 16 hours, 33 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <V3n3RiX> n-am nevoie de astfel de apelative...dar daca vrei ceva exista si o modalitate civilizata de a o spune sau cere
<tavi> 2 sapt :)
<tavi> e un baiat de treaba.
<tavi> !seen alamicu
<Libertiny> tavi: I have not seen alamicu.
<tavi> !seen xenno
<Libertiny> tavi: xenno was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 14 weeks, 2 days, 23 hours, 42 minutes, and 27 seconds ago: <xenno> multam
<tavi> !seen xcs
<Libertiny> tavi: I have not seen xcs.
<tavi> !seen octavian
<Libertiny> tavi: octavian was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 1 year, 45 weeks, 5 days, 17 hours, 8 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: <octavian> octavianus
<tavi> !seen vladi
<Libertiny> tavi: vladi was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 19 weeks, 4 days, 22 hours, and 46 seconds ago: <vladi> bleah : incearca si asta http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=69577#p69577
<tavi> johane, a'Å£i avut prezentari in craiova, ai fost ?
<johane> nu am fost 
<johane> nu stiu daca au fost prezentari aici
<johane> daca ma mut in turnu-severin o sa fac acolo prezentari
<tavi> cum nu!
<tavi> uite aici.
<tavi> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=7002
<tavi> ŞD
<tavi> :D
<noobsas> numai in pitestiu asta nu se intampla nimic
<tavi> :(
<tavi> da, ai vazut ce a patit xcs din iasi?
<tavi> Nu a fost nimeni din iasi, desi toti erau inscrisi
<tavi> :)
<noobsas> :d
<tavi> Eu am avut inalnire cu Ala Micu', Xenno, V3n3rix, Tiziano22ro
<tavi> a fost superb
<tavi> :D
<noobsas> unde asta?
<tavi> In constanta :D
<noobsas> buc?
<noobsas> aa
<tavi> a venit v3n3rix in constanta, si ne-am inalnit
<tavi> desi nu am fost multi, dar a fost super tare :D
<tavi> am facut si poze
<tavi> toti sunt de treaba 
<tavi> venerix era cam serios
<tavi> dar na.
<tavi> =)))
<noobsas> poate vin si in pit
<tavi> sa vedem, poate facem ceva si ne extindem sa ne vedem cu totii..
<tavi> ar fi o solutie 
<johane> tavi, o solutie ar fii sa ne punem toti poza pe forum :P
<tavi> asa e, hai sa deschidem un topic 
<tavi> si sa zicem :)
<tavi> Dar nu stiu inca ce sa scriu..
<tavi> toti membri ubuntu, pentru a ne cunoaste ar fi o solutie sa ne punem o poza ! 
<tavi> :-s
<tavi> sau fiecare sa posteze cate o poza cu el !
<tavi> dar nu se prea vorbste aici :(
<noobsas> asa e :(
<tavi> a-ti citit aia cu google code`in ?
<noobsas> va las baieti; ma duc si eu acasa; pe mine
<noobsas> maine
<tavi> condu cu multa grija
<tavi> sal kkady32
<tavi> :)
<kkady32> http://lwn.net/Articles/416567/
<johane> kkady32, aouch:?
<kkady32> exact
<kkady32> se pare ca se vor intampla multe in viitorul nu prea indepartat
<johane> mmmda
<johane> Din nefericire
<kkady32> intel nu a mai dat licentza la nvidia si din pacate astia renuntza la cipseturi
<kkady32> dar se concentreaza pe terga2
<johane> renunta nvidia la chipseturi? fuck
<kkady32> ms cumpara ,ca si oracle firme pt licentele si patentele lor
<kkady32> da
<kkady32> nvidia,preconizez,o sa faca ceea ce trebuia demult sa faca
<johane> erau niste chipseturi cu mult mai bune decat cele intel
<kkady32> clar
<kkady32> si interesant e ca nu sunt interesati de mad
<johane> amd nu am testat si nu comentez
<kkady32> amd
<kkady32> pai da
<kkady32> deci nvidia o sa faca ceea ce face si intel
<kkady32> dar cred ca va fi o mare diferentza
<kkady32> pt ca GPU nvidia e fff tare
<johane> cer pamant cel mai probabil
<kkady32> man,trecem pe arm cat de curand
<johane> :))
<kkady32> pt ca consumul e f mic in comparatie cu x86
<johane> in urmatorii 5 ani e cam imposibil 
<johane> 5 cel putin
<kkady32> in 5 ani se intampla multe
<kkady32> nvidia nu e interesata nici de wayland
<johane> wayland?
<johane> nu am auzit de astia
<johane> tot cipuri fac si astia?
<kkady32> cum se cheama asta pe acre vrea sa treaca ubuntu?
<kkady32> sa inlocuiasca xorg
<johane> nu stiu, habar nu am
<kkady32> nu wayland?
<kkady32> in fine
<kkady32> neesential
<kkady32> cert e ca nvidia s-a decis sa mearga singuri pe drumul lor
<kkady32> intel pe a lor
<kkady32> iar amd pe a lor
<johane> sa speram ca avem noi de castigat si nu alte companii
<kkady32> pai da,ca si utilizatori finali o sa avem
<kkady32> dar ideea e ca lupta e din ce in ce mai acerba
<johane> :)
<kkady32> si vezi ca astia mari inghit tot felul de firme pt patentele si licentele lor
<johane> bine si rau in acelas timp
<johane> sa speram ce e doar de bine
<kkady32> : ))
<kkady32> vedem ce iese
<kkady32> ma uitam azi un pic pe xfce,pare interesant
<johane> folosesti gnome?
<kkady32> ca o alternativa pt gnome
<kkady32> da,sunt pe gnome
<johane> sa vezi ce super tare o sa fie gnome 3 :)
<kkady32> sper sa fie
<kkady32> ai probat?
<johane> sa speram ca nu devine un KDE 
<kkady32> sper
<kkady32> de aia caut alternative
<kkady32> : ))
<johane> kkady32, as proba dar nu imi permite hardwareul pe moment
<kkady32> insa xfce are tenta de kde
<kkady32> ca si meniu
<kkady32> si eu nu le am cu customizarea meniurilor
<johane> :)
<kkady32> si sincer imi place asta de la gnome cu cele 2 paneluri,sus si jos
<johane> :)
<kkady32> si sincer nici nu am chef sa cosmetizez
<kkady32> mai folosesc si wmii
<kkady32> dar mai rar
<johane> :))
<kkady32> mda,parca tu ai opebox
<kkady32> sau blackbox
<kkady32> sau asa ceva
<johane> am pus si eu pe moment ( teste) xfce 
<kkady32> nu e rau
<kkady32> dar vreau ca si gnome
<kkady32> daca te uiti la screenuri ai sa gasesti
<kkady32> : ))
<johane> :)
<kkady32> : )
<kkady32> ideea e ca trebuie ceva simplist si rapid
<kkady32> dar cu functii de gnome
<kkady32> : ))
<kkady32> sau am devenit eu dependent
<johane> :))
<kkady32> : ))
<johane> singura optiune este sa codezi propriul WM :/
<johane> asta il faci exact cum iti place ;))
<kkady32> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.6-5.png
<kkady32> cam asta ar fi ideea
<kkady32> da,numia ca aici nu ma pricep
<kkady32> sa-l fac cum vreau
<kkady32> sincer,nici nu mi-am batut capul,recunosc ; )
<kkady32> johane:esti pe arch cumva?
<johane> kkady32, nu pe bsd
<johane> am fost pe arc mult timp
<johane> acum sunt pe BSD
<johane> :D
<kkady32> okay
<kkady32> am retinut ca erai pe arch
<johane> :)
<kkady32> ca de cateva zile ma mananca si pe mine,si nu stiu care:arch sau slackware?
<johane> arch :)
<kkady32> ar merge cu un xfce
<kkady32> : )
<johane> slackware nu rezolva dependente si e un "pain in the ass" sa instalezi ceva pe el
<kkady32> stiu
<kkady32> eram de mult pe el si stiu cat mi-am mancat nervii
<johane> :)
<kkady32> ca nu rezolva dep
<kkady32> dar se apre ca au totusi ceva mai nou
<kkady32> slackbuilds
<johane> asa am auzit si eu
<kkady32> un fel de repo neoficial
<johane> sa vedem ce si cum
<kkady32> si ma uitam la pachete,destul de actualizate,fatza de debian
<johane> pai debian se asigura ca sunt fenomenal de extraodinar de stabile :))
<kkady32> da,am vazut
<kkady32> nimic de zis pt asta
<kkady32> la fel si slack
<kkady32> iar slack merge pe licentza BSD parca
<johane> nu stiu
<kkady32> e cel mai apropiat de unix
<kkady32> ca linux,ma refer
<johane> :)
<kkady32> : )
<kkady32> si din pacate astia merg pe kde ceea ce nu ma incanta
<kkady32> nu mai imi place kde
<kkady32> nu stiu de ce
<kkady32> si atunci era chestia cu xfce ca si alternativa
<kkady32> care pare interesant
<johane> e "nemancat" si promoveaza "upgrade de hw"
<kkady32> poate e si chestie de gust,nu stiu,de ex kde 3.5 imi placea
<johane> kkady32, ai folosit kde 3.5 ?
<kkady32> da,demult
<johane> ce hw ai avut pe kde 3.5 si cum se misca
<kkady32> naiba mai stie
<kkady32> dar ca si istorie,am pornit cu un 486-pe asta clar nu
<kkady32> : )
<johane> :)
<kkady32> ma gandeam ce pc-uri am avut
<johane> ia sa vedem cate masini ai avut :)
<kkady32> pai dupa un k62
<kkady32> apoi p3 fujitsu slim-asta era tare misto
<kkady32> p4 tot fujitsu
<kkady32> acuma sunt pe amd64 
<kkady32> deci posibil sa fi incercat pe p3 sau p4
<kkady32> cu kde 3.5
<johane> aha
<kkady32> si iti si spun de ce
<kkady32> era nativ in slackware
<johane> :))
<kkady32> si mai era in BT 3 parca,care era pe baza de slack
<kkady32> : ))
<johane> kkady32, motiv de nebunie: instalare kde pe slackware din consola :D
<johane> pana bagi toate dependentele iti vine rau =))
<kkady32> asta da,daca nu instalezi full si scapi de probleme
<kkady32> : ))
<kkady32> johane:si ca idee cu bsd,cum faci?nu tot full install?
<johane> kkady32, un full install de freebsd e doar consola
<johane> dar gnome,kde,xfce si orice mediu grafic e la un pkg_add distanta :)
<johane> viteza doar e mult mai buna 
<kkady32> viteza de instalare sau cum lucreaza?
<johane> si instalare si cea de rulare
<johane> de exemplu pe pc-ul meu
<kkady32> o singura data am probat un freebsd (era un dracusor ca si sigla) doar un install
<kkady32> erau parca chip cu linux
<johane> cu arch se misca cu lxde si openbox avea tendinta sa omoare procul
<kkady32> revista chip
<johane> pe bsd cu xfce ( mai gras) se misca mai bine chiar
<kkady32> atunci inseamna ca si slack se misca bine cu xfce
<kkady32> ce logica am
<kkady32> : )
<kkady32> si pe arch nu ai probat xfce?
<johane> nu 
<kkady32> poate e diferentza intre xfce si lxde
<johane> nu stiu
<kkady32> dar sincer sti ce am cautat acuma cateva zile?
<kkady32> : ))
<kkady32> pe ebay
<johane> ce?
<kkady32> un sun sparc
<kkady32> : ))
<johane> oooo shit
<johane> super asta
<johane> sau un mac mai vechi :)
<kkady32> era ceva la 10 euro,si nu am mai gasit
<johane> 10 euro? super :)
<kkady32> si ma gandeam ca ar trebui sa mearga un bsd
<kkady32> da,clar
<kkady32> e mai scump transportul
<kkady32> undeva 17 -25 euro,depinde de firma de transport
<kkady32> asta vb din EU
<johane> bsd sparc sau cum so numi arhitectura
<kkady32> ca si idee,bsd -ul tau rezolva dependentele sau?
<johane> rezolva 
<johane> si pot instalat binare sau pot compila din porturi
<kkady32> interesant atunci
<kkady32> oricum partea de compilare nu mi-a prea placut
<kkady32> mai ales cand da erori
<kkady32> : ))
<johane> make install e compilarea :)
<kkady32> dar imi placea cum se vedea in consola
<kkady32> : )
<johane> :)
<johane> faza tare e ca chiar daca e consola are screensaver animat 
<kkady32> da?
<johane> zici ca ruleaza nu stiu ce mediu grafic 
<kkady32> : ))
<kkady32> misto
<kkady32> oricum,daca se misca mult mai bine atunci merita
<spetrea> foloseste cineva pe-aici vifm ?
<kkady32> johane,are live cd?
<johane> kkady32, nu are live-cd dar cunosc pe cineva care lucreaza la un live cd bsd
<kkady32> johane,poti face un screen cu desktop-ul tau?
<kkady32> johane,de curios,mai ales ca folosesti xfce : )
<johane> kkady32, sigur np
<kkady32> johane,ok ms,astept
 * Chriisti Hello
<johane> Salut
<marianvasile> sal johane
<marianvasile> ce mai faci?
<johane> aaa nenea marianvasile  :)
<johane> salut
<johane> Citesc in legatura cu wayland
<marianvasile> da bre, mai intru și eu pe aici :)))
<johane> dumneavoastra ce faceti?:D
<marianvasile> și eu sunt curios. de când va intra ca implicit?
<johane> 11.10 ? sau 12.04 zic eu
<johane> e cam alfa pe moment
<marianvasile> s-ar putea ca 11.10 să fie cam prea devreme...poate de la 12
<marianvasile> am văzut că și fedora va merge pe varianta asta
<johane> In orice caz wayland suna destul de bine :)
<johane> da,da
<johane> Ce nu imi place la wayland e ca imi aduce aminte de wayland youtani corp. =))
<marianvasile> nu-mi sună nimic în cap...ce e (sau ce a fost)?
<johane> wayland era compania din alient
<johane> alien*
<marianvasile> alien
<marianvasile> da
<marianvasile> :)
<marianvasile> noapte bună....mă pregătesc de năniță!
<johane> noapte buna marianvasile 
<stas> !slap alinrus 
 * Libertiny slaps alinrus around with an idling, mysterous, armoured w20
<alinrus> slap you
<alinrus> :))
<stas> ce faci alinrus :)
<fdd> johane: hehe, weyland-yutani, buiding better worlds. : ).
<fdd> s/buiding/building/.
<johane> fdd, da da
<alinrus> mananc paranteze
<stas> lisp? 
<johane> Better ******** world mai bine :)
<stas> nush ce te-a prins :)
<alinrus> yeah
<alinrus> mai exact common lisp
<stas> ba, maine dam anunt cu techtalk-ul
<alinrus> incerc sa ma acomodez dupa cam un an de scheme
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> e gay
<alinrus> scheme ftw
<stas> ai vreme :)
<fdd> ce ii gay? common-u>?
<fdd> heh.
<stas> eu am sora acu pe cap :)
<stas> fdd ce mai dregi?
<fdd> relatii interumane, ce stiu eu. : ).
<fdd> apai nu prea multe.
<fdd> chiar is in tranzitie acuma. : ).
<stas> zici de parca ai fi pe rosu :))
<johane> :))
<alinrus> da common-u ii mai gay ca scheme
<fdd> nu stiu cum s-o numi.
<johane> fdd esti pe rosu fdd? :P
<fdd> pai pentru ca scheme ii mai dragut din start, de-aia. : ).
<fdd> apai ce-nseamn-a fi pa rosu? : ).
<fdd> tat ma luati cu inside jokes. hahahahah.
<stas> google it :))
<alinrus> stas: tre sa ma fac si eu webdev cumva si de la common lisp la clojure e numa un pas
<stas> alinrus: invata html5 :)
<stas> ba si eu as vrea sa ma mut pe altceva, da mere super greu
<fdd> ba, se refera la menstruatie?
<fdd> trist.
<stas> fdd: no shit :)
<alinrus> apoi vreau si eu tehnologii web, servicii and shit
<stas> era mai bine daca era menopauza :)
<alinrus> nu sa fac site-uri
<stas> apai nici eu nu mai fac site-uri
<alinrus> ca acolo ma baga sub pres unu cu o umbra de talent
<stas> closure merge pe apps engine btw
<stas> plm maine de dimineata ies din casa
<stas> nu mai stau inchis, ma dispera
<alinrus> ma eu am crezut ca o iau razna
<alinrus> am iesit ieri am dat o tura pe la vreo 3 noaptea
<alinrus> singur
<alinrus> ma dureau ochii de la calculator
<alinrus> nici picaturile de ochi nu isi mai fac efectul
<stas> taci nu-mi zi nimic
<stas> eu acu m-as plimba
<stas> da plm ii noapte deja, desi insomnia ar fi deschisa :/
<alinrus> apoi ma ce dracu sa ma duc in insomnia cand ma dor ochii
<alinrus> sa stau in fum de tigara
<stas> ma, depinde unde te pui, desi mie mii totunda deja
<fdd> cel mai fain ii sa te plimbi pe la ora cinci.
<stas> mie vantu mi-o luat o camasa de pe sarma azi
<stas> nush daca e fain
<stas> tre sa imi iau deja geaca de iarna
<fdd> ioi, urat vantu asta, heh.
<fdd> pai da.
<fdd> ca inca nu ii frig.
<fdd> da o sa fie.
<alinrus> stau in casa ca ii cald si bine
<alinrus> :))
<stas> nu mai am chef
<stas> plm de ce nu exista un local cu fotolii si bere/cafe/ceai unde sa poti veni cu calcurile si sta
<alinrus> as mere la bazin
<alinrus> n-am mai fost de un an
<alinrus> da is alergic la nu stiu ce plm
<alinrus> si is plin de bube peste tot
<stas> nu am fost la bazin odata
<stas> si nici nu cred ca ajung :)
<johane> eu stiu sa si inot :)
<alinrus> mie imi place faceam mult sport in liceu
<kkady32> stas:cum nu ai asa ceva,la noi sunt baruri unde ai wireless
<alinrus> adica pe la inceput 
<alinrus> pana am dat-o naspa pe programare
<alinrus> :))
<johane> alinrus, :))
<johane> kkady32, si la mine sunt :)
<alinrus> de atunci nu stiu daca mai fac 5 flotari
<kkady32> johane,problema e ca nu am laptop
<kkady32> : )))
<alinrus> is si la noi baruri da ii stas pretentios
<alinrus> lui ii trebe camera lui
<alinrus> :))
<kkady32> separeu
<alinrus> te duci cu calculatorul
<alinrus> :)))
<kkady32> m-o spart ce repede merge cu rsync : )
<alinrus> iti montezi cablurile pe acolo
<alinrus> ce merge repede cu rsync
<alinrus> rsync e lent
<kkady32> da?
<kkady32> si ce e rapid?
<stas> ma este o pula, nu e numai wirelessu ce trebe
<stas> tre fotolii comode, macar si vechi
<stas> si sa nu fie fum 
<stas> si sa fie prize
<kkady32> la criza asta nu e prea mult fum,in timpul saptamanii
<stas> kkady32: du-te vineri de la 10 la insomnia plm
<kkady32> de aia am specificat in timpul saptamanii
<alinrus> depinde de multe da rsync e slow de multe ori din cauza ca are de facut calcule in spate
<alinrus> de cele mai multe ori ii mai rapid scp sau ftp
<alinrus> e plin si in timpul saptamanii la orice ora aici
<alinrus> cu 100.000 de studenti
<kkady32> pai no,eu nu sunt din cj
<stas> de aia ai tu alte localuri
<kkady32> logic
<kkady32> : ))
<pirearadu> salutare
<pirearadu> ma baieti ma
<johane> salut pire
<pirearadu> salut johane
<pirearadu> johane stii un program cu care pot verifica daca procesorul mai e intreg?
<pirearadu> adica care face teste
<johane> pirearadu, cum adica daca mai e intreg? Daca era "faramitat" nu mai pornea :P
<johane> pirearadu, din cate tin minte stii programare
<pirearadu> johane pai de la o vreme am observat o scadere de performanta
<pirearadu> pai stiu programare si fac si pisamas pe ea
<johane> imagineaza vro 10 for-uri unu in altu si niste calcule extrem de laboriaose :)
<pirearadu> alea 10 for-uri cu ce ma ajuta
<johane> :))
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> :|
<johane> lasa atunci
<johane> zii cum adica e procesorul mai lent?
<pirearadu> pai eu inteleg ca il fte de il ia mama dracu
<pirearadu> dar nu imi spune ca e stircat
<johane> ma omule, tu nu intelegi
<pirearadu> nu inteleg
<pirearadu> acum nu inteleg nimic
<johane> daca e "stricat" nu mai pornea, deloc
<pirearadu> ok
<johane> daca merge inseamna ca e bine mersi 
<pirearadu> johane pai cineva mi-a zis ca la astea dual core nu se mai pupa bine intre ele alea 2 coruri
<pirearadu> nu stiu cum dracu sa-ti explic
<johane> =))
<pirearadu> hai razi
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> nu are treaba cu asta
<pirearadu> ok
<pirearadu> alta
<pirearadu> daca procesorul a ajuns la o temperatura mai mare
<johane> nu exista " nu se mai pupa" intre ele
<pirearadu> e posibil sa ii fi cauzat ceva?
<pirearadu> o temperatura de 80* celsius
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> daca ajunge la o temperatura mare, si sta mult timp il poate afecta
<pirearadu> ok
<johane> 80? cam mult pentru un amarat de CPU
<pirearadu> cum il afecteaza
<johane> pe moment scate "viteza" de lucru
<pirearadu> doar adineauri l-am avut la 80*
<pirearadu> :)))
<johane> pirearadu, il tii des la 80?
<pirearadu> doar pe moment?
<pirearadu> ohooooooo
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> acum are 61
<pirearadu> =))
<johane> pana scape temperatura la ceva mai normal
<johane> pe la 60 parca isi revine  la normal
<pirearadu> dar temperatura crescuta il afecteaza doar pe moment?
<johane> pirearadu, daca e tinuta mai mult timp il coace incet si sigur
<pirearadu> pai la cam copt
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> deci utilitarul de memtest a mers perfect
<johane> daca a stat mult la 80* atunci sa nu te miri ca a incetitnit viteza de lucru
<pirearadu> nici o eroare
<johane> pai ce treaba are procul cu ram?
<pirearadu> hardul nare nici un bad
<pirearadu> pai eu ma vait de o scadere de performanta pe lipatop
<johane> n-are treaba cu bad-urile
<pirearadu> si am verificat astea
<pirearadu> si sunt ok
<pirearadu> mai trebuie verificat altceva?
<johane> atunci poti spune ca ti-ai copt procesorul :)
<kat> hi
<kat> ce faceti ?
<johane> hi 
<kat> :)
<kat> back
<kat> sadness :0
<sadness> :d
<sadness> a mai dat cineva un semn de viata ?
<alinrus> stas: l-ai vazut pe asta http://strainu.net/2010/11/19/de-ar-durea-prostia-2/
<alinrus> =))
<johane> sadness parca e si pe forum
<sadness> da
<sadness> eu sunt :)
<Guest90183> am intrat mai devreme
<chat> si ziceam de constanta
<chat> :)
<Guest47705> nu ma lasa astia
<Guest47705> :)
<johane> :))
<badjoke> :d
<badjoke> sal alinrus !
<alinrus> sal
<pirearadu> johane si e vreun program care imi poate confirma ca am facut oua ochiuri pe procesor?
<pirearadu> salut alinrus
<johane> pirearadu, da, human eye si human feeling :))
<pirearadu> nu are
<Guest47705> :>c
<pirearadu> pardon
<Guest47705> ce host am acum !
<pirearadu> vreau ceva mai sigur
<kat-> :D
<kat-> kat- is ~kat@coolcat.org 
<kat-> !seen riddick
<Libertiny> kat-: riddick was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 9 weeks, 5 days, 7 hours, 27 minutes, and 35 seconds ago: <riddick> tare!
<kat-> :)
<kat-> nu mai intra :(
<kat-> !seen nkn
<Libertiny> kat-: nkn was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 1 week, 3 days, 2 hours, 21 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <nkn> am incercat cu 6968, l-am setat si pe deluge si am dat check acolo,Error: I could not see your service on 86.127.164.121 on port (6968) Reason: Connection refused
<kat-> :D
<kat-> !seen adil
<Libertiny> kat-: I have not seen adil.
<kat-> !seen ronin
<Libertiny> kat-: I have not seen ronin.
<kat-> !seen iulian62
<Libertiny> kat-: I have not seen iulian62.
<pirearadu> !give johane pussy
<Libertiny> pirearadu: Error: "give" is not a valid command.
<johane> nu te omori ca nu intra toti de pe forum :P
<pirearadu> oa
<pirearadu> :|
<mix> :)
<stas> alinrus: zi cu ce s-o gatat
<stas> e prea lung pentru ora asta
<mix> sal radu !
<mix> hai sa facem o sectiune pe forum !
<alinrus> stas: erau rupti amandoi
<mix> si sa le zicem sa intre :D
<stas> :)
<stas> alinrus: pe langa asta :P
<mix> sal 'stats'
<alinrus> asta era toate smecheria
<stas> mix: use the force: Tab
<stas> :)
<mix> Unde pot deschide un topic?
<mix> la cafea ?
<mix> :)
<mix> ma arunca riddick de pe forum, dupa-aia
<mix> =))))
<alinrus> scri /part #ubuntu-ro "mesaju care vrei sa-l pui in topic" 
<mix> hahaha
<mix> serios ?
<mix> =)
<mix> dai tu /names 0 
<mix> :P
<stas> ba mix, care-i problema? 
<mix> ai un -1 de la mine :)
<mix> ce problema , stas?
<alinrus> eu zic sa intrii pe forum sa-mi pui -1
<alinrus> :))
<mix> =)
<mix> am zis sa deschid un topic, sa le zic care mai au mirc, sa intre ! ce te iei asa de mine ?
<mix> :)
<stas> mix: prea multe linii de text de cand ai intrat
<alinrus> asta-i irc mirc ii o aplicatie, un client de irc
<johane> alinrus, ai --10 de la mine :)
<mix> stats ; bine, am inteles, am sa incerc s-a scriu intro singura linie.
<stas> ce concluzie ai tras :)
<mix> :)
<mix> ce misto a fost in constanta, la intalnire :)
<stas> alinrus: vii la o plimbare
<stas> tre sa iau ceva suc 
<stas> si sor-mea vrea biscuiti cica
<alinrus> ia
<alinrus> unde
<alinrus> ?
<alinrus> ii inchis la kaufland
<alinrus> !slap stas
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a damaged sword of haste
<stas> alinrus: unde ii prin zona ceva deschis
<alinrus> la mine in fata blocului
<alinrus> non stop
<mix> :)
<pirearadu> bai stiti ca mam intalnit cu ala micu?
<pirearadu> :X
<alinrus> ies si eu la o tigara eventual
<johane> pirearadu, e mare sau e mic?
<stas> alinrus: hai ca vin intr-un sfert de ora
<pirearadu> e bine facut
<pirearadu> ::)
<mix> :)
<mix> da
<mix> unde te-ai vazut ?
<mix> :)
<pirearadu> intro camera de hotel
<mix> eu am fost sambata la BT Cafe, in constanta :)
<mix> are ochelari :)
<mix> am poze cu el 
<alinrus> da un buzz pe yahoo cand iesi
<pirearadu> si ce daca?
<alinrus> stas
<mix> cu venerix, si cu xenno si tizianno :)
<mix> =)
<pirearadu> mix si tu te-ai vazut cu el?
<pirearadu> :)
<mix> da ma, am fost la Constanta LUG :)
<mix> sambata
<mix> :D
<pirearadu> si nu ti-a dat nici o buca cand te-a vazut?
<mix> =)))
<pirearadu> ca ii plac astia tineri
<pirearadu> :P
<alinrus> poate ca ii plac prea mult
<mix> hahahaha
<alinrus> :))
<johane> alinrus, poate ii plac fragezi si in sange =))
<pirearadu> nu e frumos sa radem de om in absenta lui
<pirearadu> :)
<mix> a venit cu un tanc de cd-uri cu linux :)
<alinrus> pai nu radem de el
<pirearadu> el
<pirearadu> :)
<alinrus> radem de situatie
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> stiu
<alinrus> ii evident o gluma
<pirearadu> mi-a zis ca a scris o groaza de cduri
<alinrus> n-are nimeni nimic cu omu
<pirearadu> la fel ca mine
<pirearadu> am 80 cd-uri cu distrouri de linux
<pirearadu> :">
<mix> pirearadu, cate - ai la reputatie :)
<pirearadu> habar nam
<pirearadu> nu tin cont de ea
<alinrus> pirearadu: slab
<pirearadu> stai sa ma uit
<alinrus> am aruncat 400 acum vreo 3 veri
<mix>   14 Sep 2010 00:51:01 
<mix> Ăla micu' In sfarsit, o partitionare de care sunt multumit ... +1  Pt. răbdare și înclinații pedagogice.
<mix> uite ti-a dat si tie :)
<pirearadu> 8 minusiru
<mix> defapt doua.
<mix> Ăla micu' A aparut TeamViewer pentru linux + 1  Pentru  a  anula  \" - \"  dat  de   @Torvalds  cu  argumente  de  mahala  și  aroganță.  Pot  să  detaliez,  dar  nu  vreau.
<pirearadu> :)
<mix> :D
<pirearadu> minusuri
<mix> + 2 pt. că te-ai \"prins\" primul că-i pe Wine;
<mix> - 2 pt. atitudinea lipsită de respect față de colegii care au fost mai puțin vigilenți;
<mix> =+1.  Așa mi-a dat mie socoteala, nu știu de ce ?!?
<mix> Sunt sigur că avântul tinereții nu te va mai împiedica să tolerezi erorile altora, mai ales în lucrurile \"mărunte\".
<mix> :)
<mix> 3
<mix> =))))
<mix> te-a umflat ala micu'
<mix> =)
<pirearadu> pai mia dat daca ia placut de mine:P
<mix> :D
<pirearadu> mix tu ce nick ai pe forum?
<mix> sadness
<mix> :)
<mix> si tu m-ai ajutat odata , daca tin minte :)
<pirearadu> habar n-am
<mix> i-am dat mesaj pe private, sa intre si ala micu'
<mix> :D
<pirearadu> :)
<mix> a deschis un topic, acum il citesc :D
<pirearadu> si eu il citesc
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> solutia e sa adauge intrarea manual
<mix> stai ca dau eu 
<mix> raspunsu
<mix> +)
<pirearadu> hail
<pirearadu> dail
<pirearadu> ca nu am chef sa scriu
<pirearadu> auzi
<mix> =)
<mix> daca ma injura
<pirearadu> stai sa ma duc sa ma pis
<mix> tu esti vinovat :)))
<mix> sal razius !
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-23
<mix> sal
<mix> :)
<pirearadu> hy all?
<pirearadu> careva
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> johane esti?
<cracknel__> pirearadu: cum merge cu Ubuntu?
<pirearadu> ba baieti ba iar sa copt
<pirearadu> Cracknel sa copt
<Cracknel> ?
<pirearadu> procesorul
<sjk_> hi, can somebody help me with a problem on ubuntu/samba?
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<pirearadu> again
<pirearadu> hy
<pirearadu> Cracknel imi poti da detalii in legatura cu ceva?
<Cracknel> pirearadu: sa vedem despre ce-i vorba...
<pirearadu> Cracknel la ailurus sa sistem info
<pirearadu> spune undeva cpu mips
<pirearadu> cup 1 mips 
<pirearadu> si cpu 2 mips
<pirearadu> ce reprezinta?
<pirearadu> ambele au valori diferite
<pirearadu> cpu 1 mips 3990.40
<pirearadu> cpu 2 mips 3990.45
<pirearadu> pe wiki imi da detelii despre arhitectura mips
<Cracknel> milioane de instructiuni pe secunda...
<Cracknel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Million_instructions_per_second#Million_instructions_per_second
<Cracknel> si link pe wikipedia ca sa vezi ca am gasit si acolo
<pirearadu> ok
<pirearadu> tnx
<pirearadu> mips la ambele coruri nu ar trebui sa fie egale?
<Cracknel> valorile sunt diferite probabil din cauza ca a facut un test si au iesit diferite
<Cracknel> pentru ca procesorul mai lucra si la alte treburi :)
<Cracknel> desi 4000 mips mi se pare putin...
<Cracknel> din ce vad pe wikipedia erau valori de acum 10 ani :)
<pirearadu> :|
<pirearadu> pai vad si eu ca e putin
<pirearadu> de ce sunt valorile atat de scazute?
<Cracknel> depinde cum le-a determinat...
<Cracknel> si oricum, daca iei in considerare ca sunt doua nuclee in procesorul ala nu-i chiar putin :)
<pirearadu> da dar totusi
<pirearadu> :|
<Cracknel> ce procesor e?
<pirearadu> intel t3200
<pirearadu> core 2 duo
<pirearadu> cu ce program as putea sa mai determin mips?
<Cracknel> e pentium dual core
<Cracknel> se explica
<pirearadu> deci valorile sunt normale?
<Cracknel> si e de laptop?
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> AMD Athlon 64 3800+ X2 (Dual Core) 	0145640 !14,564 MIPS at 2.0 GHz
<pirearadu> wtf
<Cracknel> aia de la AMD fac procesoare bunicele si ieftine :)
<Cracknel> pentru buget redus sunt excelente
<spaceodyssey> is bune toate.
<pirearadu> baieti 
<pirearadu> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=87416#p87416
<pirearadu> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=87419#p87419
<pirearadu> exista vreun programel care iti tine coolerul turat la maxim chiar daca nu e nevoie?
<pirearadu> cam cat costa asta http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37160 ?
<pirearadu> am raportat o chestie din greseala
<pirearadu> nu o luati in considerare
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-24
<wmirc> h
<wmirc> salutareee
<wmirc> fg
<wmirc> zgfdhhdgk
<wmirc> sal gls
<wmirc> ce faci ma??
<gsl-visitor5> am primit recent 
<gsl-visitor5> salut
<gsl-visitor5> sunt Pop Horea
<gsl-visitor5> am primit recent autocolantul ubuntu
<gsl-visitor5> am lipit pe laptop
<gsl-visitor5> superfain arată
<wmirc> si te simti bine?
<gsl-visitor5> da
<wmirc> :)
<gsl-visitor5> de 8 luni folosesc numai ubuntu
<wmirc> eu sunt intrat dupa tel
<gsl-visitor5> aha
<gsl-visitor5> interesant
<Cracknel> wmirc: care esti? :)
<wmirc> eu folosesc de la vers 9.04
<gsl-visitor5> pop horea
<wmirc> eu
<gsl-visitor5> din turda
<wmirc> nuuuu
<gsl-visitor5> am folosit și eu în 2007 2 luni 8.04
<wmirc> sunt pirearadu:p
<gsl-visitor5> în dual boot
<gsl-visitor5> sal
<Cracknel> gsl-visitor5: cred ca-s puse de mai bine de o saptamana la posta... bine ca au ajuns :)
<wmirc> m.ai confundat
<gsl-visitor5> a nu
<gsl-visitor5> ziceam așa că au venit
<gsl-visitor5> de la cucu
<gsl-visitor5> din snagov
<gsl-visitor5> au venit
<wmirc> wow
<Cracknel> le-am pus eu mai tarziu, da' si posta abia s-a miscat
<wmirc> pai...
<gsl-visitor5> aha
<wmirc> le e lene si lor
<gsl-visitor5> da îs bune
<wmirc> ce sa le faci
<gsl-visitor5> stickerele
<gsl-visitor5> auzi
<gsl-visitor5> cum fac să contribui cu design
<wmirc> da
<gsl-visitor5> cum trimit că nu am înțeles
<gsl-visitor5> deci vreau să fac desene
<gsl-visitor5> referitoare la ubuntu
<gsl-visitor5> sub ubuntu
<gsl-visitor5> bineînțeles
<wmirc> pai...ia.ti tempera
<gsl-visitor5> aha
<wmirc> bloc de desen
<gsl-visitor5> am scaner
<wmirc> si dai bice
<gsl-visitor5> da vreau pe calc să fac
<wmirc> pai atunci...
<wmirc> foloseste gimp
<gsl-visitor5> da
<wmirc> si dai bice iar
<gsl-visitor5> da știi cum să trimit
<gsl-visitor5> și unde
<wmirc> asta nu stiu
<gsl-visitor5> că nu am înțeles pe acolo
<gsl-visitor5> aha
<wmirc> mama ce foame mi.eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gsl-visitor5> mănâncă
<wmirc> sunt la scoala
<gsl-visitor5> aha
<wmirc> de unde dracu haleala
<wmirc> ?:|
<gsl-visitor5> am dat cd -ul cu server-ul la un fost patron
<gsl-visitor5> care avea firmă de distribuție de net
<gsl-visitor5> și mai îmi trebe încă două unu cu descktop și unu cu server că s-a interesat cineva și vrea și el
<gsl-visitor5> adiroiban sau stas sunte-ți
<gsl-visitor5> ?
<wmirc> wifiul masiiiiiiiiiii
<gsl-visitor5> să mai aduce-ți vă rog cd-uri cu ubuntu sâmbătă la cluj
<wmirc> pai tu nu ai dvd sa le scrii??
<gsl-visitor5> am
<gsl-visitor5> da îi trebuie cuiva original
<wmirc> si sa scrii
<gsl-visitor5> că doar are și el net și calc
<gsl-visitor5> poate să-și scoată
<wmirc> ce mofturos e si ala
<gsl-visitor5> da l-a văzut pe al prietenului meu 
<gsl-visitor5> originalul
<gsl-visitor5> și na îi trebe și lui acum
<gsl-visitor5> am zis că îi fac rost
<wmirc> comanda.i prin shipit
<gsl-visitor5> da aduce stas că are
<gsl-visitor5> la cluj sâmbătă
<wmirc> aaaa
<wmirc> mama dar ce implicati sunt astia:|
<wmirc> macar daca le.ar iesi ceva
<gsl-visitor5> le iasă dar nu bani
<gsl-visitor5> sau poate indirect bani
<gsl-visitor5> da eu că și boinc rulez
<gsl-visitor5> de câștigat ai oricum
<gsl-visitor5> în orie te implici
<wmirc> deci da
<wmirc> iar pica netu
<wmirc> gsl ai lipatop sau desktop?
<Cracknel> gsl-visitor5: bine ca mi-ai amintit de stickere, am un plic care zace de o saptamana si uitasem de el :)
<wmirc> ?!??@@~@!-664566
<gsl-visitor5> laptop
<gsl-visitor5> adică notebook
<mix> sal
<mix> ce faceti lume ?
<mix> :d
<Cracknel> are careva 11.04 ?
<Cracknel> ma intereseaza daca au bagat unity ca interfata implicita
<adiroiban> Cracknel: din câte știu, deocamdată e doar în PPA
<adiroiban> noul unity nu e încă gata 
<adiroiban> dar îl poți testa din 11.04 cu un PPA
<Cracknel> adiroiban: stiu ca era anuntat pentru nu stiu ce data
<Cracknel> dar nu mai gasesc informatia
<adiroiban> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/compizunity-ppa-for-natty/
<adiroiban> omgubuntu got it all
<Cracknel> chiar, e plugin pentru compiz acum :)
<Cracknel> pun pe un stick... :)
<adiroiban> http://www.explosm.net/comics/2243/
<Cracknel> :))
<Cracknel> n-au reparat inca imaginea de 725 MB
<Cracknel> sunt curios ce mai dispare in natty :P
<Cracknel> revin cu impresii :P
<mix> :)))))
<mix> e pusti cracknel ?
<mix> :)
<mix> e ala din iasi ?
 * mix slaps adiroiban around a bit with a large trout
<mix> Cracknel
<mix> :)
<mix> esti pustiu de pe forum ?
<mix> :)
<Cracknel> Alexandru Cucu pe forum
<mix> esti alexandru cucu ?
<Cracknel> adiroiban: inca nu-i utilizabil Unity :)
<Cracknel> mix: da
<mix> ok :D
<mix> Domn Administrator !
<mix> =)
<mix> Cracknel, eu am incercat natty !
<n00bsas> salut baieti; am instalat xfce pt test si am observat ca la logare se poate si alege notebook session si are interfata grafica unity
<mix> dar nu mi-a mers, mi-a crapat ubuntu !
<Cracknel> n00bsas: daca aveai deja netbook e normal sa ramana
<n00bsas> n-am notebook
<n00bsas> netbook
<Cracknel> n00bsas: ce versiune de ubuntu?
<n00bsas> scuze
<n00bsas> 10.10
<Cracknel> pentru xfce ce pachet ai instalat?
<mix> se blocheaza cand intri in el ?
<n00bsas> nu
<Cracknel> mix: pe 10.10 e ok unity, in 11.04 va folosi compiz si se schibma treaba
<n00bsas> versiunea de netbook am obs ca nu poate fi instalata pe laptop normal
<Cracknel> n00bsas: merge si pe desktop si pe orice alta dracovenie, dar pe unele nu merge din cauza placii video...
<Cracknel> n00bsas: cum ai instalat xfce?
<n00bsas> exact
<mix> normal, eu nu am avut softul de la compiz. si nici driver, si s-a dus ! :D RIP
<Cracknel> n00bsas: ai instalat xubuntu-desktop ??
<n00bsas> de aici cu deb http://www.xfce.org/download/
<n00bsas> asa da
<mix> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<n00bsas> da asa
<n00bsas> si imi aprea si sesiune de netbook la logare
<n00bsas> cu unity
<n00bsas> fara blocaj
<mix> sunt incurcate rau, instalezi ceva, si iti da altceva :(
<Cracknel> ciudat...
<Cracknel> asta chiar e ciudat
<Cracknel> pentru ca m-am uitat in dependinte si n-apare asa ceva
<n00bsas> xubuntu=ubuntu+xfce, nu?
<Cracknel> da
<n00bsas> era si sesiunea de xfce
<n00bsas> "era" pt ca am dezinstalat
<Cracknel> aptitude show xubuntu-desktop 
<Cracknel> nu-s semne de unity ...
<Cracknel> poate te-ai jucat tu si nu mai stii :))
<n00bsas> oe bune ca era
<n00bsas> pe
<n00bsas> instaleaza si vezi daca am dreptate
<n00bsas> am facut testul pe 2 laptopuri
<Cracknel> fac varza daca instalez xfce cu gnome...
<n00bsas> nu
<n00bsas> sau cel putin la mine nu s-a varzuit
<Cracknel> parca n-am chef sa dezinstalez manual dup'aia toate balariile din xubuntu
<mix> deja ma doare capu'
<n00bsas> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<n00bsas> intr-adevar, dupa a trebuit sa pun cateva prg la loc
<n00bsas> pdgin, sopcast, xchat...
<n00bsas> cum fac si eu rost de sticker? am vazut pe forum ceva, dar poate nu trebuie sa mai fac cerere acolo; poate rezolv de aici
<Cracknel> pai nu ceri pe forum, pur si simplu trimiti plic timbrat, auto-adresat la adresa mea de pe site
<Cracknel> http://www.ubuntu.ro/participa/promovare/autocolante
<n00bsas> ok
<Cracknel> sunt instructiuni acolo pe site
<n00bsas> cat de mare sa fie plicul?
<Cracknel> un plic normal ajunge
<Cracknel> stickerul are 12x12cm
<n00bsas> plic normal business?
<n00bsas> aaa, ok
<Cracknel> si pot sa-l indoi la 12x8cm
<Cracknel> orice plic in normele acceptate de Posta Romana e ok :)
<n00bsas> ok
<n00bsas> merci
<gsl-visitor7> pe viitor mai exact prin august anu care urmează cât mă costă să mai primesc un autocolant ?
<gsl-visitor7> eu sunt horea
<gsl-visitor7> buzz  nu este ?
<gsl-visitor7> ce păcat
<pophorea> hello
<pophorea> cucu ce mai faci ?
<Cracknel> pophorea: trimiti plic si primesti :)
<Cracknel> da' poate vii la FLOSSCamp la anu' in august
<Cracknel> Frigider cu Linux: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/11/24/0327257/GNULinux-and-Enlightenment-Running-On-a-Fridge
<adiroiban> pophorea: azi merg acasă și o să aduc mai multe autocolante în Cluj
<adiroiban> eventual ne întâlnim sau te întâlnești cu Stas 
<mariusv> salut
<mariusv> care s-a lovit de diacritice in baze de date
<johane> salut mariusv 
<mariusv> ?
<mariusv> :)
<mariusv> johane: salut
<pophorea> ok
<mix> neata
<alinrus> !seen stas
<Libertiny> alinrus: stas was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 1 day, 17 hours, 40 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <stas> alinrus: hai ca vin intr-un sfert de ora
<mix> :)
<alinrus> !slap stas
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a small, casted bug
<alinrus> :)
<alinrus> nu iesi la un ceai?
<pirearadu> salutare si virtute
<pirearadu> saul pophorea
<pirearadu> salut
<pirearadu> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=11015&p=2
<pophorea> salut
<pophorea> stas ești ?
<pophorea> activ ?
<pophorea> deci ai pe site la intel dacă intrii la cipsetul tău
<pophorea> și procesoarele compatibile
<pophorea> http://ark.intel.com/chipset.aspx?familyID=35507
<pophorea> linkul este ca exemplu
<pophorea> este pe chipsetul meu
<pirearadu> pophorea e vorba de socket nu de chipset
<lucian_> kundi: salut
<desen> salutări. am probleme cu torrentul sub 10.04; puțină asistență ? :)
<desen> am nevoie de o recomandare mai degrabă
<desen> de un client torrent care să nu consume resurse. nu am timp de rTorrent, iar qBittorrent nu mestecă decât 1-2 .torrent o dată
<pirearadu> desen da 
<pirearadu> desen incearca deluge
<desen> aș prefera ceva nativ, mi-am încurcat nițel urechile cu Wine, dar aici e altă problemă
<pirearadu> desen fiecare client de torrent e bun daca stii se il configurezi
<pirearadu> desen dau un rebooot
<pirearadu> si revin
<desen> ok
<pirearadu> la naiba in puii mei desen
<pirearadu> am venit in puii mei
<desen> ești ok ?
<desen> pirearadu, am o imagine cu Fenobarbital
<pirearadu> desen sunt ok in puii mei
<pirearadu> nu sunt gay
<pirearadu> sunt idolul la femei
<pirearadu> gata
<pirearadu> fara gluma
<desen> îți mai trebuie un reboot ?
<pirearadu> desen pune deluge
<pirearadu> am dat reboot
<desen> tot consumă mult. mi se fute sistemu' după ce deschis Deluge sau Vuze. sau după ce intru pe site-uri cu conținut flash (mult RAM la plugin_chiza_Adobe)
<desen> deschid*
<desen> chizdă*
<pirearadu> cat ram ai?
<desen> 2 GB
<pirearadu> si zici ca iti consuma mult ram deluge?
<desen> așa mi se pare, aștept puțin până se deschide interfața (îț țiu ascuns în sys tray) + răspunde greu la comenzi
<desen> îl
<desen> dă-mi încă o șansă, știu că pot 
<pirearadu> ce versiune de deluge ai?
<pirearadu> help 
<pirearadu> about
<desen> așa mi se pare, aștept puțin cam mult* până se deschide GUI-ul (îț țiu ascuns în sys tray) + răspunde greu la comenzi
<desen> gata
<desen> LOL
<desen> îl
<desen> gata, aprind lumina, fute-m-aș
<desen> pirearadu, Deluge: 1.2.2-2
<pirearadu> si ai ubuntu 10.10?
<desen> 10.04
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> ok
<pirearadu> imediat
<desen> îmi plac LTS-urile
<pirearadu> mie nu
<pirearadu> deci
<pirearadu> in 1 rand
<timotei> salut :)
<pirearadu> sudo add-apt-reopsitory ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<timotei> stie cineva cum as traduce "zap"?
<timotei> zap each comet (intr-un joc)
<desen> lovește fiecare cometă ?
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> cam asa ceva
<timotei> aha
<timotei> mersi :)
<pirearadu> cu placere
<pirearadu> desen ai dat comanda aia?
<timotei> oare este si un channel mai dedicat traducerilor software in general? (adica nu doar ubuntu related)
<pirearadu> desen... sudo add-apt-reopsitory ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<desen> pirearadu, desigur, acum i-am dat update și upgrade
<desen> să vedem dacă mai apar probleme
<desen> încă ceva și am terminat
<pirearadu> ok
<pirearadu> ia zi
<pirearadu> nu imi dau seama de ce ar merge geru deluge
<pirearadu> deseeeeeeeen
<pirearadu> stai
<pirearadu> stai stai stai
<desen> ceva lightweight pe partea de redare MP3 ? Rhytmbox are "lag"
<pirearadu> cumva ti-ai encriptat directorul home?
<desen> a, nu.
<pirearadu> sa mori tu?
<desen> n-am folosit nimic de criptare la instalare
<pirearadu> desen acum cat timp ai instalat ubuntu?
<desen> pot vedea această informație undeva ?
<pirearadu> desen probleme similare am avut eu cand am bifat la instalare req passw to login and decrypt my home folder
<pirearadu> nu stiu
<timotei> ce interesant ii sa faci tranducere
<timotei> en->ro
<timotei> :))
<timotei> ranger merge ca vanator?
<pirearadu> da
<timotei> "team of ranger that help protect the city"
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> nu merge ca vanator
<timotei> jandarm suna ciudat
<pirearadu> sau merge
<pirearadu> da vanatorii ajuta orasu
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> ce dracu fac
<pirearadu> impusca caini maidanezi?
<timotei> Mission Three: Royal Ranger
<timotei> da asta?:))
<timotei> deci cred ca las vanator
<timotei> :-?
<timotei> suna mai epic
<desen> Roșiori
<desen> e mai epic
<timotei> Join the Rangers and help save the city!
<desen> Batalion 1 Roșiori
<timotei> fi serios
<desen> pirearadu, la începutul lunii septembrie am instalat Ubuntu
<desen> a fost clean install
<alinrus> stas: http://i.imgur.com/Mxncx.png
<pirearadu> in timpul instalarii
<pirearadu> aveai la un moment dat
<pirearadu> sa alegi
<pirearadu> daca sa ceara parola sau nu la logare
<pirearadu> ce ai bifat?
<pirearadu> erau 3 ptiuni
<pirearadu> optiuni
<desen> nu înțeleg ce importanță are
<pirearadu> are
<pirearadu> ca una dintre ele era sa iti encripteze home folderul
<pirearadu> si iti incetineste extrem sistemul
<pirearadu> mai ales cand descarci dupa torrent
<pirearadu> stii sa mai adaugi un untilizator?
<desen> da
<pirearadu> mai adauga unul
<pirearadu> si intra pe ala
<pirearadu> si descarca cu ala dupa torrent
<pirearadu> si intra pe xchat
<pirearadu> si zi
<pirearadu> cum se misca
<desen> oricum, tot ce ține de torrent/dc++ se descarcă pe o partiție NTFS
<desen> direct
<timotei> TUX pot traduce in... TUX?
<pirearadu> logic ca da timotei
<pirearadu> desen sami bag daca imi dau seama
<pirearadu> :|
<desen> ok, dude.
<desen> merci fain
<timotei> open-source merge "sursa libera"?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-25
<wmirc> hy
<wmirc> ce faceti?
 * johane va saluta
 * kkady32 saluta pe johane
<johane> salut kkady32 
<kkady32> salut
<pirearadu> salutareeee
<pirearadu> si virtute
<pirearadu> s-avem bani
<pirearadu> s-avem ce ...
<pirearadu> fute baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<johane> =))
<johane> pirearadu, ai baut ceva? ai nevoie de o lamaie acra sa te mai clamezi putin?:P
<pirearadu> pai
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> n-am nevoie
<pirearadu> de nimic
<johane> :) bun atunci
<pirearadu> vreau repede prietena aici sa ii bag acu in vena
<johane> :))
<johane> ai poze cu ea?
<pirearadu> am
<johane> ia pune o poza pe net sa o vedem si noi
<pirearadu> mama si trebuie sa ii fac si o prezentare power point
<pirearadu> johane fa laba la alta nu la pretena mea
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> scuze
<johane> pirearadu, pai tu crezi ca asa distrus sunt sa fac prietena ta? :))
<johane> daca am chef de ceva e in ma duc in bucatarie si dau de ea:P
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> acum lasama ca fac  o prezentare power point
<johane> :))
<pirearadu> fdd freakadadisk
<fdd> fdd youfuckinmutt.
<mix> sal lume !
<mix> :P
<mix> :)
<mix> ce faceti ?
<bijou> `re
<mix> sal bijou!
 * mix slaps pirearadu around a bit with a large trout
 * mix slaps Cracknel around a bit with a large trout
<mix> dormitiiiii????/
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> bem
<mix> hmm
<mix> pirearadu, hai sa dam un scan=)))
<mix> wget claubv.ucoz.es/sc4n.jpg
<mix> tar xzvf sc4n.jpg
<mix> cd sc4n
<mix> ./a ip.ip
<mix> =))))))
<pirearadu> baieti care ma rezolvati si pe mine cu o chestie?
<pirearadu> :">
<stas```> pirearadu: numai daca spui care-i chestia 
<stas```> :)
<pirearadu> stas``` ma manceacas pana acum ambele procesoare aveau 4000 de mips per celula
<pirearadu> acum are o celula 4000
<pirearadu> si o celula 19000
<pirearadu> de ce?
<stas```> e bai
<stas```> ca nu stiu
<stas```> :)
<pirearadu> e bine
<pirearadu> e bineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mix> pirearadu
<mix> =))
<mix> de la bere, de-aia e asa :D:D
<pirearadu> daa
<stas```> eu nu beau bere
<pirearadu> stas``` tu bei tot ce are mai mult de 40 de grade
<pirearadu> absinth-ul e dumnezeu pe pamant
<pirearadu> :X
<stas```> nah
<pirearadu> stas``` tu nu bei deloc?
<stas```> pirearadu: vin
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> vino
<pirearadu> daca tu vrei
<stas```> pirearadu: wtf, m-ai intrebat ce beau, ti-am raspuns
<pirearadu> a
 * mix Râgaie !
<stas```> Quad Core E5640 Xeon CPUs, 144G of Ram and 66 x 300G 10K RPM 2.5in drives. 
<stas```> noile servere kernel.org :)
<mix> beton Ş===
<mix> =))))
<fdd> le-o dat aia bani.
<fdd> hp si google.
<stas```> nu mai conteaza :)
<fdd> da, stiu, heh.
<mix> mama
<mix> 144 GB ram
<mix> esti prost la cap
<mix> =)))))))
<mix> nu iti merge un joc pe calculatoru ala
<mix> cred ca se misca prea repede
<fdd> le trebe memorie ca folosesc apache. apache2.
<mix> cat consuma
<mix> ?
<mix> un apache
<alinrus> normal ca le-o donat acolo isi tin andoidu
<alinrus> androidu
<fdd> ie. : ).
<stas```> apai androidu nush daca merita 300G x 66 :)
<fdd> si oricum, tot tablarii de la hp aveau si inainte.
<alinrus> daca ai multe branch-uri
<alinrus> habar n-am cat ii androidu
<stas```> is pe git, e lejer
<stas```> mii foame
<stas```> plm
<alinrus> http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/25/facebook-juggernaut/
<fdd> "Facebook feels like a mall. Twitter feels like the street.".
<pirearadu> noapte buna
<pirearadu> nu ne pune apan vin ca ne otravim
<pirearadu> toarna frate numai sec
<pirearadu> punel plin plin plin
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-26
<mix> neaţa
<mix> neata!
<mix> sal , pan1nx
<n00bsas> ce varianta la xmarks v-ati hotarat sa folositi?
<alinrus> http://9gag.com/gag/52571?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+9gag+(9GAG+RSS)
<fdd> : ).
<alinrus> ping stas
<stas> alinrus: pong
<alinrus> ma nu sti este ceva proiect open source gen codepad sau pastebin?
<stas> pe django
<stas> era parca
<stas> sau etherpad
<stas> mai era
<alinrus> nu python
<stas> pehaspe?
<fdd> da este ceva pastebin, trebe sa fie.
<alinrus> php sau javascript
<stas> javascipt pe node.js?
<alinrus> de preferat js
<stas> http://bitbucket.org/nikhilm/snip/src
<stas> :)
<stas> numai bine daca faci ceva in nodejs povestesti :)
<stas> alinrus: ai fost la cafea? daca nu hai pe la 9
<alinrus> :))
<stas> care intreba ce-i lapte gros? http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1203.snc4/155537_176040152421669_100000470571021_558855_3738175_n.jpg
<stas> :))
<stas> alinrus: mno pe bune, vii
<stas> ca ies cu un violoncelist din mures
<alinrus> nu cred ca ies azi
<stas> fata sau baiat http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs993.snc4/76607_173928189299532_100000470571021_541787_6433240_n.jpg
<stas> :)
<alinrus> asta inca ii ok
<alinrus> am vazut asta vara una in kaufland
<alinrus> :|
<alinrus> avea un spate si niste bicepsi
<fdd> apai ca-n pozele-alea de la `people of walmart'.
<stas> \[:))
 * Chriisti Hello ***
<johane> baieti cine are timp de explicatii pentru un idiot?:D
<crazybyte> are you the one? :P
<johane> crazybyte, nu sir
<crazybyte> or are you asking for somebody else?
<johane> salut crazybyte 
<crazybyte> YEY :)
<crazybyte> salut johane 
<johane> im asking for someone else
<crazybyte> ok
<johane> a mentaly retarded m******
<crazybyte> lol
<fdd> ce mai zici, crazybyte? vii maine?
<crazybyte> nu-i aia cumva un pleonasm?
<fdd> poate vin si io.
<crazybyte> fdd: de ce sa nu merg?
<crazybyte> fdd: data trecuta nu ai venit
<crazybyte> rusine
<fdd> hehe.
<fdd> da, stiu.
<fdd> de-asta zic. : ).
<crazybyte> aveam nevoie de inca unul pe care sa-l plictisesc de moarte
<fdd> heh.
<crazybyte> :D
<johane> :))
<fdd> ai vorbit mai mult decat alin?
<crazybyte> cam asa
<fdd> la prezentare, zic.
<fdd> hehe.
<crazybyte> nu stiu exact
<crazybyte> hai sa spunem un pic mai mult
<johane> crazybyte, fdd pai ce faceti acolo de va plictisiti asa tare?
<crazybyte> si dupa care mi-a puscat si demo-ul
<crazybyte> asa ca a fost nsapa sa spun scuze dar din motive tehnice nu se mai prezinta demo-ul
<johane> ahaaa, deci prezentari :)
<crazybyte> johane, tech talks
<fdd> apai no, oricum io is fan hg, deci nu ma cobor la nivelul git. : ). haha.
<fdd> ioi.
<crazybyte> fdd: era android
<fdd> da, stiu, stiu.
<crazybyte> git a fost la alin
<fdd> da, da.
<crazybyte> eu-s cu svn 
<fdd> : ).
<johane> crazybyte, I love tech-talks :)
<fdd> evil.
<fdd> harmful.
<crazybyte> johane, :)
<crazybyte> fdd: ce anume?
<fdd> svn.
<crazybyte> beg to differ
<crazybyte> toate isi au rostul
<fdd> pai no, si-asta-i drept.
<crazybyte> stas tot iese cu networkmanagerul lui
<fdd> da nu strica sa aruncam cu criticile duse la extrem. : ).
<fdd> heh.
<fdd> bine ca nu ii cu ipv6.
<crazybyte> fdd: nu ma asteptam la nimic mai putin decat aia de la tine
<crazybyte> :)
<fdd> evident.
<fdd> deci acuma o sa fie doar despre wp, nu?
<fdd> scribu, da.
<fdd> no, ok.
<crazybyte> d
<crazybyte> da
<crazybyte> wp internals
<fdd> aha.
<fdd> bun.
<johane> wp=wordpress?
<fdd> da.
<johane> nu faceti prezentarea aia si online? :D
<fdd> cum adica, filmat?
<fdd> nu avem.
<fdd> de fapt, http://softwareliber.ro/en/articolul/1180/.
<fdd> asa.
<fdd> btw, data trecuta cam cati o fost (oameni noi, evident), crazybyte?
<crazybyte> destul de multi sper sa nu speriat pe toti
<fdd> no, ii fain. ca la prima o fost chiar putini.
<fdd> cam sase, cred. : ).
<crazybyte> pai asta o fost prima
<crazybyte> aia a fost release party
<fdd> dintre care la sfarsit o plecat toti, doar tudor (de la itspark) o mai stat.
<fdd> aha.
<fdd> no, poate vin si-acuma, vedem.
<fdd> oameni, zic.
<crazybyte> pai ce-i de la itspark sigur nu
<fdd> bine, stiu, c-o fost faza aia.
<crazybyte> la ce discutie a fost cred ca sunt sanse sa se fi suparat
<fdd> da no, ii ok oricum.
<fdd> apai stiu.
<fdd> da no.
<fdd> fiecare si-o planificat separat.
<fdd> pe viitor, eventual.
<crazybyte> nb
<crazybyte> johane, nu ai mai pus intrebarea
<fdd> aia era doar pentru dezmortirea simturilor.
<crazybyte> k
<crazybyte> atunci nb
<fdd> heh.
<fdd> noapte buna.
<alinrus> http://www.flowtown.com/blog/the-evolution-of-the-geek?display=wide
<stas> hg sucks
<stas> too late :)
<alinrus> !slap stas
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a gigantic lighting gun
<stas> ce ma slap-uiesti, nu vezi ca-s on :)
<stas> !slap alinrus 
 * Libertiny slaps alinrus around with a gas-powered, bug-free, mysterous, small root account
<stas> cum pana me sa iti placa sa scrii asa cod http://www.codeproject.com/KB/WCF/SelfHostedHttpsService.aspx
<alinrus> ii roman nu vezi
<stas> alinrus: ce facusi?
<alinrus> am dormit
<stas> tre sa imi fac pe maine prezentarea la itspark
<stas> sau o fac de dimineata :)
<alinrus> pai ii frumos ma
<alinrus> ei cu ce prezentari profi de 500 de pagini te asteapa
<alinrus> asteapta
<stas> :)
<stas> nu compilez zfs pe linux, mai bine bag fuse
<alinrus> pai asa mai bine le areti btrfs
<alinrus> oricum is praf aia de pe acolo
<stas> ma, eu am 20min in care ma gandesc sa le mai povestesc
<stas> si daca am ceva de aratat sa le explic
<stas> ca data trecuta nu prea aveam cu cine povesti
<alinrus> prosti da multi
<stas> ma, poate nu-s prosti in alte domenii :)
<alinrus> in pr
<alinrus> si pentru mine toti oamenii din pr is 0 barat
<stas> ba, vezi sa te trezesti maine
<stas> vine cu mine un tip din austria btw
<stas> merg sa dorm, maine dimineata fac prezentarea
<alinrus> ok spor
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-27
<stas> !slap alinrus 
 * Libertiny slaps alinrus around with a monstrous, flying w3
<alinrus> zi
<stas> alinrus: la cat merem?
<alinrus> plm
<stas> alinrus: in 20m la tine in statie?
 * Chriisti Hello
<kmicicus> noroc
<alinrus> ce invarti stas, cum o fost?
<stas> alinrus: la insomnia
<stas> cu cine am venit si la prezentare
<stas> :)
<stas> o fost ok
<stas> apai am facut 5 slide-uri si in rest am povestit de solaris
<stas> ce am lucrat si ce poate
<alinrus> ii bun
<stas> nu vii la o bere
<alinrus> daca nu ne-am fi intins atat in mall as fi venit
<alinrus> asa nu mai ies ca se duce pe pula toata ziua
<stas> da pana cand ati stat?
<alinrus> nu mai stiu
<alinrus> da mai mult decat ma asteptam
<stas> ok :)
 * Chriisti Hello ***
<alinrus> vad ca ai pus pozele
<stas> alinrus1: dap is oky? :)
<alinrus1> crazybyte: cum de n-ai venit azi?
<crazybyte> am avut o saptamana grea si am uitat sa anunt sa fiu trezit (nici ceasul nu l-am pus) si m-am trezit la 11:45
<crazybyte> unde sa ma mai duc ca nici trezit cum trebuie nu eram
<crazybyte> si asa am avut nevoie sa ma odihnesc un pic si am avut si de lucru si de invatat asa ca am lasat balta (cu parere de rau)
<crazybyte> alinrus1, ^^^
<alinrus1> nu-i bai
<alinrus1> intrebam numa
<crazybyte> alinrus1, voi recupera in viitor
<crazybyte> cum a fost?
<crazybyte> au venit ?
<alinrus1> http://softwareliber.ro/poze/?galleria=TechTalks/2010-11-27%20WordPress%20Internals
<spaceodyssey> ia sa vaz si io picturile.
<johane> ia sa vad si eu :)
<alinrus1> dupa s-o cam intins stas prea mult la povestile cu localizarea
<crazybyte> aha
<alinrus1> pe mine ma plictiseste povestea aia
<crazybyte> stas este mijlocul acelui proces asa ca e de asteptat
<alinrus> da da la majoritatea lumii nu-i pasa
<crazybyte> alinrus, eh
<johane> alinrus, tu prezinti ceva?
<alinrus> eu am prezentat
<crazybyte> johane, a facut
<crazybyte> git
<johane> alinrus, deci apari si tu prin poze :)
<alinrus> si o sa mai prezint, problema ii ca nu stiu daca o sa gasesc audienta pentru ce is eu dispus sa prezint
<johane> alinrus, ce vrei sa prezinti?
<alinrus> http://softwareliber.ro/wp-content/wp-galleria/TechTalks/2010-11-27%20WordPress%20Internals/PB271319.JPG
<crazybyte> alinrus, weird c bugs?
<alinrus> tipu cu bluza in dungi is eu
<johane> ahaaaaaa
<johane> in sfarsit il vad si pe alin rus :)
<alinrus> pai openmpi, openmp, writing emacs extensions
<crazybyte> nice
<johane> alinrus, super nice :)
<crazybyte> pai poate la emacs nu dar la restul cred ca vei gasi
<alinrus> chiar si haskell
<crazybyte> johane, aici prezinta el git http://softwareliber.ro/wp-content/wp-galleria/TechTalks/2010-11-13%20Git,%20Android%20SDK/DSCF4438.JPG
<alinrus> in general is de nisa toate
<crazybyte> alinrus, haskell mai ales
<crazybyte> aia il astept foarte mult
<crazybyte> pai si ce as gasi ar fi de nisa
<crazybyte> dupa mine aia e si ideea
<crazybyte> cate o chestie prezentata ca ceilalti sa afle sa vada
<crazybyte> si gata
<alinrus1> stas are subiecte mai populare
<crazybyte> alinrus1, iarasi pusca netul?
<alinrus1> nu ma
<alinrus1> am scos eu cablu din greseala
<alinrus1> :))
<johane> :))
<crazybyte> human error
<crazybyte> :P
<spaceodyssey> pune mufa calumea.
<spaceodyssey> a, sau ii calumea.
<spaceodyssey> da, due to human error.
<spaceodyssey> s/da/ah/.
<alinrus1> am tras laptopul mai aproape si no ...
<alinrus1> tre sa vedem ce facem peste 2 saptamani
<crazybyte> da
<crazybyte> sunt si eu curios
<crazybyte> tot asa numai o singura prezentare?
<alinrus1> pai multa lume l-ar vrea pe stas sa le zica de google app engine
<crazybyte> te bagi tu sau sunt alti doritori?
<crazybyte> da
<alinrus1> eu ma bag nu-i vorba de asta
<spaceodyssey> apai vezi ca si daca ii numa unu (i.e., o prezentare), si se lungeste pana pe la o ora, ii destul.
<spaceodyssey> ca mai mult nu vrea nimeni sa stea.
<alinrus1> da mai e cristi cu si paula cu softuri pentru mobile
<spaceodyssey> in conditiile astea.
<crazybyte> ah
<alinrus1> poate mai vine tipu ala cu python si django
<spaceodyssey> lasa ca vine cristi, da.
<crazybyte> da cu symbian
<crazybyte> prezentarea lui cristi mi-ar placea sa o vad
<alinrus1> is mai mainstream
<spaceodyssey> au reclama. : ).
<alinrus1> adevaru ii ca is curios de google app engine si eu
<spaceodyssey> reclama gata facuta, that is.
<alinrus1> ca mi-as pune ceva in clojure
<spaceodyssey> haha.
<crazybyte> alinrus1, si eu sutn curios de google app engine
<crazybyte> in clojure?
<alinrus1> da
<alinrus1> orice ruleaza pe jvm poti pune pe google app engine
<alinrus> jvm si python
<crazybyte> aha
<crazybyte> nice
<crazybyte> deci si rhino (teoretic)
<spaceodyssey> pai da.
<alinrus> si scala
<crazybyte> poate face stas prezentarea despre google app engine peste 2 saptamani
<crazybyte> alinrus, eu raman la rhino si/sau clojure
<alinrus> si pe mine doar clojure ma intereseaza
<crazybyte> dar la primul nivel sunt sisteme
<spaceodyssey> pai tocmai, ca _nu_ e un pat etajat.
<spaceodyssey> etajat inseamna doua paturi.
<alinrus> sa bagi lucruri sub pat
<alinrus> sa nu calci pe ele
<crazybyte> exact
<crazybyte> nu inteleg unde vezi tu dificultatea spaceodyssey 
<spaceodyssey> right, deci sunt astfel de paturi?
<crazybyte> spaceodyssey, daca nu sunt se fac
<crazybyte> se pot face la comanda
<alinrus> mare lucru de facut un pat
<alinrus> cateva scanduri si o saltea
<crazybyte> alinrus, acum e ways sau moments?
<crazybyte> adica 1000 moments to die
<crazybyte> sau 1000 ways to die
<alinrus> 1000 way to die
<crazybyte> ok
<spaceodyssey> right, right, acuma m-am luminat. normal ca e facut special asa patul, asa cum e facut si suportu ala pentru ecrane. : ).
 * spaceodyssey points to _faces_of_death_.
<spaceodyssey> ok, % feh --bg-scale ~/pub/pics/dreamgirl.jpg. : ).
<alinrus> ti-am luat-o inainte
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> tot wmii ai?
<spaceodyssey> acuma m-am hotarat si io.
<spaceodyssey> da, wmii is all i use.
<alinrus> ma gandesc sa-l bag si eu 
<alinrus> xmonad suge cam mult pe eeepc
<spaceodyssey> si xroot e negru, evident. : ).
<spaceodyssey> da, da, asa-i.
<spaceodyssey> vezi ce viata faina o sa ai cu wmii.
<alinrus> singura distro cu care is multumit pe eeepc e debian
<alinrus> spaceodyssey: http://theflatearthsociety.org/cms/
<spaceodyssey> hehe.
<spaceodyssey> mergem pe wiki. : ).
<spaceodyssey> http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/tiki/img/wiki_up/flat_earth_wiki_globe.gif -- hahahahahahah.
<spaceodyssey> apa, pamant, stele. : ).
<alinrus> is din ue din ce imi dau seama
<alinrus> ca vad ca is mai ieftine tricourile aici
<alinrus> :))
<spaceodyssey> http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=General+Physics -- now we're talkin.
<spaceodyssey> : ).
<alinrus> The "Free-falling" Object
<spaceodyssey> http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Special+Relativity -- ok, ii corect factoru lorentz, but, really, what's the point!?
<spaceodyssey> "As you can see, it is impossible for dark energy to accelerate the earth past the speed of light." -- bine, si?
<alinrus> http://cdn.8ball.co.uk/tshirts/smokecrackandworshipsatant-shirt_1_106903_black-white-print_l.jpg
<crazybyte> :)
<spaceodyssey> meh.
<spaceodyssey> powder coke > crack cocaine.
<spaceodyssey> fuck this.
<spaceodyssey> powder coke >> crack cocaine.
<alinrus> crystal meth >> powder coke
<spaceodyssey> yet, but not the same.
<spaceodyssey> careful w/ speed.
<alinrus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A4r2RU1u3g
<spaceodyssey> also endless fields of opium poppy.
<crazybyte> alinrus, spaceodyssey nb eu ma bag la lucrat ca pierd vremea
<alinrus> ok spor
<crazybyte> alinrus, faina prezentarea aia care mi-ai trimiso
<crazybyte> daca e ceva sunt pe gtalk
<spaceodyssey> whoop-de-fuckin-do, i'm out.
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-28
<bijou> `re
<kat> neata !
<kat> !seen v3nerix
<Libertiny> kat: I have not seen v3nerix.
<sadness> sal
<V3n3RiX> sal sadness
<V3n3RiX> treaburi cu mine?
<tavi> ce faci V3n3RiX?
<tavi> nuuu, am vrut sa vad cine e pe aici
<tavi> !dns 
<Libertiny> tavi: Error: "dns" is not a valid command.
<tavi> !dns sadness.ro
<Libertiny> tavi: Error: "dns" is not a valid command.
<tavi> !usage
<Libertiny> tavi: Error: "usage" is not a valid command.
<tavi> !help
<Libertiny> tavi: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<tavi> !help pidgin
<Libertiny> tavi: Error: There is no command "pidgin".
<tavi> !help tv
<Libertiny> tavi: Error: There is no command "tv".
<tavi> !help tcl
<Libertiny> tavi: Error: There is no command "tcl".
<tavi> DORMITII ??
<ggeorgy> salut 
<ggeorgy> ma puteti ajuta , daca vreti sa instalez un program pentru linux ?
<ggeorgy> http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/507/capturecrani.png
<ggeorgy> vrea cineva sa ma ajute?
<ggeorgy> atunci o sa intreb altundeva 
<ggeorgy> pa
<pirearadu> salutare
<johane> salut pirearadu 
<pirearadu> salut johane
<pirearadu> johane: pot face update la bios din linux?
<johane> pirearadu, nu stiu
<johane> Nu cred
<johane> depinde de bios
<johane> stiu ca la asus au o chestei de faci update din el fara OS
<FDCX> pirearadu: flashrom - http://www.flashrom.org/Flashrom , http://www.flashrom.org/Supported_hardware si http://www.flashrom.org/Laptops
<FDCX> pirearadu: nu l-am testat, deci nu stiu cum se comporta, insa ar trebui sa fie ok (daca fisierul cu BIOS-ul este compatibil cu chip-ul si cu placa si daca, acestea doua din urma, apar in lista de Supported_hardware
<FDCX> singura operatiune de flashing, pe care am facut-o din Linux, a fost un crossflash - DVD writer ASUS > Pioneer ; am folosit http://dvrflash.rpc1.org/ si a fost ok
<gsl-visitor4> sal
<gsl-visitor4> am încercat pe schat cu #ubuntu-ro la join a channel
<johane> salut
<gsl-visitor4> dar nimic
<gsl-visitor4> xchat
<johane> trebuie scris ?join #ubuntu-ro :)
<gsl-visitor4> aha
<gsl-visitor4> ms
<johane>              /
<gsl-visitor4> în fine
<gsl-visitor4> vb pe ăsta
<gsl-visitor4> care a-ți fost la techtalk în cluj sâmbătă ?
<Habibi> buna seara
<Habibi> este cineva?
<Habibi>  sal
<Habibi> este cineva?
<johane> Habibi, da este
<Habibi> sal johane
<Habibi> am si eu o intrebare de la ubuntu numai poti primi cd-uri gratuit?
<johane> ba poti
<johane> prin ship-it
<Habibi> adk
<Habibi> as vrea si eu un cd cu ubuntu server
<johane> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Habibi> si aici nu pot comanda cd cu ubuntu server?
<Habibi> trebuie sa dau bani sau ce?
<johane> nu
<johane> e gratis
<johane> iti trimit gratuit
<Habibi> pai si cum fac la linkul ala
<johane> O imagine .iso nu te satisface?
<Habibi> pai vroiam sa il mai am cand am nevoie
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-22
<radu_dude> salut
<radu_dude> doresc sa modific rogramele di bara de sus pe ubuntu 11.10 unity:(( si nu stiu care este combinatia de taste  + click dreapta
<radu_dude> :F
<radu_dude> :D
<radu_dude> *programele
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-23
<adimensional_sin> ola senhores!
<searching> e cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-21
<tilgath> seara buna :)
<tilgath> cum fac sa instalez un .deb cu ajutorul "gdebi" ? ca pot numai cu Ubuntu software...
<tilgath> :-(
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-22
<ubuntu-visitor4> Salutare
<ubuntu-visitor4> Vreau sa vorbesc cu cineva care are cunostinte avansate de Linux.
<ubuntu-visitor4> Cine poate sa ma ajute?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-25
<triad> hm
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-20
<Anuska> hi
<ovidiu-florin> salut  Anuska
<Anuska> cat de stabil e ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-21
<Anuska> this channel is dead :)
<Anuska> !! codul de conduita nu exiata :) click
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: "!" is not a valid command.
<Anuska> !help
<Libertiny> Anuska: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Anuska> !help download
<Libertiny> Anuska: Error: There is no command "download".
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: cu ce te pot ajuta?
<Anuska> cu nimic momentan, ma uitam ca nu e activitate asa mare aici
<Anuska> :( de ce canalele romane nu sunt asa active
<Anuska> uff
<ovidiu-florin> că lumea cam preferă să stea pe mess decât pe IRC
<ovidiu-florin> unu la mână
<Anuska> mda
<ovidiu-florin> și doi:
<Anuska> sunt o gramada de romani care stau doar pe #ubuntu
<Anuska> iar pe -ro nu intra
<ovidiu-florin> românii nu prea caută soluții la probleme de linux în română
<Anuska> da
<Anuska> foarte rau, asta inseamna ca le e rusine ca sunt romani.
<ovidiu-florin> nu de aia
<ovidiu-florin> ci pentru că nu se așteaptă să primească ajutor în română
<Anuska> mda
<ovidiu-florin> de aceea am început cu site-ul Kubuntu România
<ovidiu-florin> pentru a oferi suport în română
<Anuska> :) super
<ovidiu-florin> eu sunt activ cât de mult pot și încerc să-i motivez și pe alți să fie
<Anuska> eu invat despre linux
<Anuska> si fac practica pe ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> felicitări
<Anuska> multu
<ovidiu-florin> ce anume înveți
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<Anuska> o carte pdf
<ovidiu-florin> nu din ce
<ovidiu-florin> ci ce anume?
<Anuska> de la a - z
<Anuska> acum sunt la chmod
<ovidiu-florin> nu ezita să  întrebi dacă ai nelămuriri
<Anuska> multu
<ovidiu-florin> doar că uneori trebuie să ai umpic de răbdare pentru un răspuns
<Anuska> :) eu merg si la cursuri
<Anuska> am prof. de linux
<Ozch> Anuska, nu înseamnă că le este rușine că sunt români ci că este mai ușor să găsești documentația și ajutorul necesar în engleză
<Ozch> Mai ales în domeniul IT, poți să uiți de română
<Anuska> i like ro
<Anuska> ovidiu-florin folosesti quota in ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> ce-i aia?
<Anuska> sa pui spatiu pt utilizator la dispozitie
<Anuska> sa poata folosii doar x mb/gb
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<Anuska> aham
<ovidiu-florin> de ce?
<Anuska> samba + quota
<ovidiu-florin> aaaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> aia e altceva
<Anuska> pai de curioasa, pt ca eu studiez acum
<Anuska> si e foarte interesant
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: de unde ești?
<Anuska> din Tg-Jiu, dar acum sunt in USA
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: ce distro folosești?
<Anuska> ubuntu acum
<Anuska> Cannot write to `afflib-devel-3.7.0-6.1.2.i586.rpm' (Disk quota exceeded)
<Anuska> uite vezi...
<Anuska> am invatat cum sa fac rapid si usor
<ovidiu-florin> ăăăă... felicitări?
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat la somn
<ovidiu-florin> nini
<Anuska> noapte buna
<Anuska> 10000 = 10mb nu?
<Anuska> dap
<Anuska> aproximativ
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-22
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: cum merge studiatul?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-23
<Anuska> buna ovidiu-florin, merge super. multumesc
<Anuska> fac 2 zile de linux , 2 de cisco
<Anuska> :P acum sunt la cisco pana luni
<ovidiu-florin> felicitări
<Anuska> tu le ai cu cpanel-ul?
<ovidiu-florin> la care cpanel te referi?
<Anuska> whm
<Anuska> trebuie sa cumpar un certificat ssl
<Anuska> si sa vad de unde e mai bun si mai ieftin
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: chiar ai nevoie să cumperi unul?
<ovidiu-florin> unul propriu nu e suficient pentru facultate?
<Anuska> pai imi trebuie pentru email-uri
<Anuska> sa ajunga in inbox
<ovidiu-florin> se poate folosi și unul proprietar
<Anuska> hmm
<Anuska> eu am un vps
<Anuska> e mai bun ubuntu ca arch
<crismblog> Ubuntu vine cu tot ce ai nevoie, Arch trebuie să îl faci tu de la 0
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: o distribuție nu e mai bună decât alta
<ovidiu-florin> fiecare e pentru alt gen de persoane
<Anuska> nu chiar 
<Anuska> archu e greu de tot ca sa configurezi o chestie
<Anuska> pe cand ubuntu e simplu si multa multa doc
<ovidiu-florin> în arch faci ce vrei tu
<ovidiu-florin> în ubuntu faci ce vrea canonical
<Anuska> cine e canonical ?
<Anuska> :))
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: tu esti pe kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> mokush: majoritatea timpului
<ovidiu-florin> dar mai folosesc Arch, Fedora, Debian, și acum testez și OpenSUSE
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: au, un distrohopper adevarat
<mokush> glumesc. 
<mokush> n-ai idee ce-i cu posturile astea cu "#savetheday party", de la kubunt-isti?
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> referință la Dr. Who
<ovidiu-florin> aniversarea de 50 de ani a fost azi
<ovidiu-florin> pardon...
<ovidiu-florin> ieri
<ovidiu-florin> acum 9 minute
<ovidiu-florin> acuma ne-am uitat la ultimul episod
<mokush> ma gandeam ca e ceva mai serios, cand am vazut ca e si de la apachelogger.
<mokush> numa' la c+-isti le place d who :P
<ovidiu-florin> geeks
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger abia așteaptă o cană cu vin
<ovidiu-florin> și apoi somn
<mokush> in asa relatii bune sunteti?
<ovidiu-florin> deja s-a plictisit de prezentări
<mokush> sau doarme la tine?
<ovidiu-florin> îi lângă mine
<ovidiu-florin> nu 
<ovidiu-florin> eu sunt în Munich
<ovidiu-florin> la Bug Squashing Party
<mokush> ahh, eu glumeam, da se pare ca e serioasa treaba
<ovidiu-florin> majoritatea de la Kubuntu sunt aici
<ovidiu-florin> și câțiva de la Debian
<mokush> deci tu esti "Ovidian" in poza ce a postat-o jriddell
<mokush> ma gandeam ca eu gresit numele cuiva, nu ca-i un roman pe acolo
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: tu stai in munich, sau cum de esti acolo?
<ovidiu-florin> unde?
<ovidiu-florin> care post?
<ovidiu-florin> că a făcut multe azi
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: asta https://blogs.kde.org/2013/11/23/kubuntu-photo-munich-bsp
<ovidiu-florin> gata
<ovidiu-florin> i-am spus
<ovidiu-florin> l-a rezolvat
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<mokush> ovidiu-florin: np.
<mokush> si totusi, cum de esti acolo, daca nu-s prea insistent? sunt curios mai ales daca lucrezi la ceva companie care ti-a platit chestia asta - gen bluesystems?
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a plătit Consiliul Kubuntu și Canonical
<ovidiu-florin> sponsorizat
<ovidiu-florin> să vin aici să lucrez la Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> un weekend
<mokush> uau, foarte fain!
<mokush> deci canonical inca baga bani in kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> oarecum
<ovidiu-florin> e cu cântec treaba
<mokush> fain oricum.
<mokush> si la ce lucrati? la ceva legat de frameworks5? sau mai mult kubuntu packaging denastea?
<ovidiu-florin> rezolvări de "gândaci"
<Anuska> vreau si eu sa fac voluntariat :)
<Anuska> question: daca am o placa de modem din aia... pot sa o fac fax?
<Anuska> ca pe arch nu am reusit... 
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-24
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: ăăăăă
<ovidiu-florin> posibil... cred...
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-17
<crismblog> `neața
<Guest8481> ikonia: 
<dragos> ikonia: 
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-18
<dragis> ls
#ubuntu-ro 2018-11-19
<SkyWay> ați migrat la Gnome desktop ?
